# 26th Sept The National Museum of LGBT History - Art Exhibit NYC



## JudithZ (Sep 26, 2006)

Lesbian, Gay Bisexual & Transgender Community Center Fall Art Exhibit

The National Museum of LGBT History

The Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual & Transgender Community Center (the Center) presents artist Judith Z. Miller’s exhibit Sticks & Stones: Primal One-of-a- Kind Wearable Art and Sculpture. The exhibit runs Tuesday, September 26, 2006 through Friday, November 10, 2006, with an opening Reception, Tuesday, September 26, 2006 from 6 – 8 pm.  

Ms Miller’s work may be seen at www.zamo-zamo.com, 


The Center is located at 208 West 13th Street, between 7th and 8th Avenues. 
Subway: 1,2,3, L,F,V to 14th Street & 7th Avenue.  A,C, E, L to 14th Street & 8th Avenue.
Check http://www.gaycenter.org/resources/museum for updated information.


----------



## Kenny Vermouth (Sep 26, 2006)

Sounds like a load of fucking shit to me - oh and I don't live anywhere near New York.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 26, 2006)

Cunty Cunty Cuntchops


----------



## Stigmata (Sep 26, 2006)

I'll be there!

**books flight**


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2006)

Wrong forum, wrong post, wrong approach and wrong idea.

<charitable editor shifts thread and edits out the feast o'cut'n'paste)


----------

